
Ask HN: OO book for old Python hacker? - bsg75
Been using Python since v1.5, but always as a &quot;top down&quot; scripting language. Interested in being able to work with some libraries and would benefit from a good reference in object oriented development in Python (3).<p>Considering Fluent Python [1], but wondering if anyone can offer recommendations based on similar situations?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.oreilly.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;0636920032519.do
======
deepaksurti
This should help: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3332454/oop-python-
orient...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3332454/oop-python-oriented-
tutorials)

~~~
bsg75
Useful links. Thanks.

